
Yale scientists make a borophene breakthrough - mangoleaf
https://news.yale.edu/2018/12/03/yale-scientists-make-borophene-breakthrough
======
apo
This quote from a different article contrasts the structure of borophene with
graphene:

 _" Borophene is structurally similar to graphene, with a hexagonal network
made of boron (instead of carbon) atoms on each of the six vertices defining
the hexagon," said Bozovic. "However, borophene is different in that it
periodically has an extra boron atom in the center of the hexagon. The crystal
structure tends to be theoretically stable when about four out of every five
center positions are occupied and one is vacant."_

[There are some diagrams that might help here
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Borophene)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Borophene\))]

Then later:

 _Because there are several possible distributions of vacancies on the
surface, various crystal structures of borophene can emerge. This study also
showed how the structure of borophene can be modified by changing the
substrate and, in some cases, the temperature or deposition rate._

[https://phys.org/news/2018-12-borophene-advances-d-
materials...](https://phys.org/news/2018-12-borophene-advances-d-materials-
platform.html)

Likely short-term studies include superconductivity:

 _Bozovic is particularly excited to test whether borophene can be made
superconducting. Some theorists have speculated that its unusual electronic
structure may even open a path to lossless transmission of electricity at room
temperature, as opposed to the ultracold temperatures usually required for
superconductivity._

Graphene has been a hot topic in superconductivity recently:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18335400](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18335400)

~~~
RangerScience
Is there a difference between "lossless transmission of electricity" and
"superconductivity"?

~~~
AstralStorm
Yes, superconductivity also involves magnetic field so it is vastly more
useful than just lossless transfer of electricity.

Specifically, superconducting electromagnets. Users include particle
accelerators, highest end chromatography, MRI and magnetic levitation.

~~~
cultofmetatron
The transmission of electricity itself generates a magnetic field. for an
electron moving in a particular direction, a 90-degree magnetic force is
emitted.

Try winding some copper around a nail and connecting the wires to a battery.
You'll be able to pick up paperclips.

Superconductivity allows current levels to get high enough to generate massive
magnetic fields so I don't think there's a difference.

but then I'm no particle physisict

~~~
rbanffy
I think AstralStorm was referring to flux pinning.

------
Micrococonut
Not a very valuable comment, but I found the line "...we can now think about
stabilizing for literally numerous applications" was hilarious.

